# Staying signed in



## rwill (Jun 3, 2017)

Is there no way to save my log in info so that I don't have to log in every time I come to the site? I like to check in few times a day but don't want to log in evey time. I use my phone mostly could this be an issue?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 12, 2017)

My phone logs me in automaticly, but afraid I don't have a clue how it does it.  My laptop on the other hand makes me login every time.

Gary


----------

